# how to fix broken tank lids



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ok, so of my three tanks, two have those lids that are stock and come with every tank. 
They rotate up on a pivot on either end.
both have at least one pivot broken off each side .... 
its really annoying, and i was just wondering if anyone has any nifty solutions... other than superglue.....

i cant post pics if u guys arent sure what i mean..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick g said:


> ok, so of my three tanks, two have those lids that are stock and come with every tank.
> They rotate up on a pivot on either end.
> both have at least one pivot broken off each side ....
> its really annoying, and i was just wondering if anyone has any nifty solutions... other than superglue.....
> ...


I hope someone does b/c my one tank wasnt like that so i put another lid on and that broke too!

I have NO suggestions but sit and wait for someone to have one!


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

the only advice i can offer is ditch the lid and go with a hinged glass top. that's what i mostly use now. they seem to hold up better, longer.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Nick g said:


> ok, so of my three tanks, two have those lids that are stock and come with every tank.
> They rotate up on a pivot on either end.
> both have at least one pivot broken off each side ....
> its really annoying, and i was just wondering if anyone has any nifty solutions... other than superglue.....
> ...


Plastic lids or glass lids? If its the glass lids, then you can just replace the hinge.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

leviathon13 said:


> the only advice i can offer is ditch the lid and go with a hinged glass top. that's what i mostly use now. they seem to hold up better, longer.


Dam what an EASY fix huh....Didnt think of that myself...will it still work with the light fixture? I never used the glass hinged tops.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, mine is plastic.... never even heard of the glass lid before.... gotta check it out.
they fit into the normal tank lid like the plastic ones do?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Nick g said:


> yeah, mine is plastic.... never even heard of the glass lid before.... gotta check it out.
> they fit into the normal tank lid like the plastic ones do?


Yes they do. All it is, is two panes of glass that has a plastic hinge in the middle. Fits in the same spot as the plastic ones. I prefer glass.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

maknwar said:


> yeah, mine is plastic.... never even heard of the glass lid before.... gotta check it out.
> they fit into the normal tank lid like the plastic ones do?


Yes they do. All it is, is two panes of glass that has a plastic hinge in the middle. Fits in the same spot as the plastic ones. I prefer glass.
[/quote]

I have heard it helps fight evaporation better then plastic. 
How true is that? B/C mine evaporate like you wouldnt believe!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I am guessing that its a better seal.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

The hinged glass lids replace the whole plastic top (base and hinged lid). they definitely help with evaporation too, i have two 29 tall tanks with them.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Agreed with the above about getting the glass lids. I switched all my tanks over to them last year. Not only do they keep the water in MUCH better, they also make the tank look a LOT cleaner/sharper without the big plastic lids sticking out the top. The back 3 inches of it or so is made out of plastic so you can cut out chunks of it to fit your filters/heater cords and whatever else. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

heres a few pics of my glass lids


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

scotty said:


> heres a few pics of my glass lids


Thanks for the pics. I haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet. Nick has a christmas present for himself now!

thanks guys, that looks tight.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Duct tape.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

dude, duct tape fixes EVERYTHING.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

EVERYTHING!


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

Nick g said:


> dude, duct tape fixes EVERYTHING.


Can't Duct it, #[email protected]& it! lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had my fish crack I think 7 of those glass tops. It isnt that big a deal....but if you keep larger fish they can/will bang into the lids and crack them.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I have had my fish crack I think 7 of those glass tops. It isnt that big a deal....but if you keep larger fish they can/will bang into the lids and crack them.


Do you still use the glass tops? Or have you found something that works better?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I still use glass tops...they are just cracked in half. Not really an issue unless I take them off to clean them.


----------

